# 15% off Delta lathes and boring tools at Woodcraft!



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Sale going on now, current email ad states until March 3.

In the past things like this have ended up being available at a number of vendors as part of a manufacturer-sponsored rebate... time will tell, but the deal is on at Woodcraft NOW. 

Bob


----------



## jhei88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool. Good to Know thanks


----------

